# Which is better? XM or Sirius?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting satellite radio but don't know where to start.

What does it cost? What equipment should I get to listen in my car, on the train and in the home?

Which has the best price/quality programming?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

You can get an XM Roady for around $120 and install it yourself in just minutes.
The most versatile XM receiver is the SkyFi, which will cost a bit more and 
should be installed by someone who knows what they are doing. The SkyFi also
works in a speically designed boom box, XM is about $10 a month. Sirius is
around 13 a month. If you like football, hockey, etc...get Sirius. If it is music
you want...XM. Both services offer commercial free music channels. Late this Spring
at least some of the Sirius channels will be offered on Dish Network at no extra charge for customers with AT 120 or higher.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

For the most economical route, try the XMPCR $50

http://shop.pcconnection.com/web/Sh...hLogID={4E98CCD8-EBA4-48CC-8940-A2918C150C25}


----------

